# Holy fring! 48C thisthursday.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Daaammnnn...

 I remember years ago doin my training ride in that temp. Ran out of h2o half way in a 23km ride. Not fun on the return. Stay hydrated and remember .... 'gotta stay cryo'


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

What, you don't like getting cooked?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

george said:


> What, you don't like getting cooked?


No. Hard to breathe in such temps especially when you're moving around active and or working outside. 

On a side note anyone know where one can buy some liquid nitrogen or dry ice? Probably going to go with dry ice and pack a parka up to stay cool and insulated.  That or use reuseable ice packs.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Daaammnnn...
> 
> I remember years ago doin my training ride in that temp. Ran out of h2o half way in a 23km ride. Not fun on the return. Stay hydrated and remember .... 'gotta stay cryo'


haha I like the titles of the other tabs in your browser


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> haha I like the titles of the other tabs in your browser


Wasn't there for kicks. Was seeing if it's possible to fry an egg. Also always wanted a decrete cooling suit with longer then what's out there right now of like 1-2hrs. Would love for something with a 10hr run time.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone here has a blackout?


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

HOT and NO ELECTRICITY!!!
Power outage in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

did you call 911 like people started to do? lol. City TV said something about that today.

I hate heat like this... stayed parked in front of the ac


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL. We definitely need to get working on those weather machine. Electricity was out for 2hr in RH.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

My house was OK. There was a blimp/surge in electricity that reset just one of my clock. That would have been sub-second, because if it's more than 1 second, my other appliances would have reset as well.
My inlaw's AC broke down, they've been getting 0 AC for 1 week now. The parts won't be here till next week. It's a bloody oven in their house.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

the transformer on the pole in my backyard was dripping oil. Hydro is replacing it today.



It was so hot that even the transformers are sweating !!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> the transformer on the pole in my backyard was dripping oil. Hydro is replacing it today.
> It was so hot that even the transformers are sweating !!


Holy crap, those aren't oil, it's toxic PCB. Stay well away from that stuff, it causes cancer ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

freddymp said:


> LOL. We definitely need to get working on those weather machine. Electricity was out for 2hr in RH.


must have missed me...my clocks were fine.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Holy crap, those aren't oil, it's toxic PCB. Stay well away from that stuff, it causes cancer ...


yeah I definitely stayed away. They said it didnt have PCBs but i didnt believe the worker....


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> My house was OK. There was a blimp/surge in electricity that reset just one of my clock. That would have been sub-second, because if it's more than 1 second, my other appliances would have reset as well.
> My inlaw's AC broke down, they've been getting 0 AC for 1 week now. The parts won't be here till next week. It's a bloody oven in their house.


A good time to try out your hand at baking bread.  Have them do the bread proofing at thier place. I'm half joking on that but hey that's some thermo energy stored there. May as well put it to some good use.

They could wash or hang a few wet towels around the place with a few fans pointed at it. Rotate the towels from the ones that are dry and the ones that are wet and you end up with evaporative cooling in the place.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hottest day's temperature from my thermometer


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

haha i like that thermometer


----------

